# Living Rent free in house - tax implications



## csirl (21 Feb 2011)

A relative of mine has been offered a chance to live in a house without paying rent and is wondering if there are any tax implications?

Situation is as follows:

House belongs to her parents and was the family home when she was a child. However, her family moved out a long time ago and have rented it out to unconnected third parties on and off over the years. She will be working in her former hometown for the next 2-3 years and, as the house is currently vacant, her parents have said she can move in rent free for a couple of years.


----------



## deadlyduck (21 Feb 2011)

Technically, there may be a Capital Acquisitions Tax issue ('value of an interest in an asset for a period certain') but given the parent-child status it shouldn't give rise to an actual liability (unless the daughter had previously received substantial taxable gifts from the parents) as the tax free threshold (the value up to which no tax is payable) is currently €332084.


----------

